

Essential Vim - mace
http://www.pixelbeat.org/vim.tips.html

======
nitrogen
It would be nice if that table included the full versions of some of the
commands. For example:

    
    
      :sp is equivalent to :split
      :vs is equivalent to :vsplit
    

For me at least, the abbreviated commands become more intuitive if I know
exactly what's being abbreviated (most of the time I type :vsplit instead of
:vs anyway).

~~~
sigzero
I like to know the long version before I start abbreviating things too.

------
koenigdavidmj
Poor guy uses the Insert key to get into insert mode. My wrists already feel
pain just from reading that.

A lot of his keybindings are are similarly nonstandard.

~~~
alexkay
Same for Esc to leave it, C-[ works much better.

~~~
pssdbt
Or C-c.

Also pretty popular to remap capslock to esc, I tried it but never got used to
it.

~~~
masterj
I have kj mapped to Esc here. Right on the home row, and almost never comes up
in the english language.

~~~
steve19
Can you explain how to do this?

~~~
bingaman
imap kj <Esc>

~~~
crazydiamond
A lot of folks map jj for ESC and uu for underscore. However, what this means
is that on typing j or u, vim waits for the next keystroke before displaying
or doing anything.

I can't remember where this used to hit me. Perhaps some abbreviation with u
?? I notice I've commented off "uu" but still have "jj".

I still go up and slam the ESC key after 20 years of vimming. How do i get
into the habit of C-[ ?

~~~
sigzero
The habit is only formed by training. When I first started learning Vim I used
the arrow keys for navigation. I recently null'd them out so the don't work. I
couldn't do a damn thing. I still use the arrow keys.

------
ssx
Vim is awesome. NERDTree is a must for any developer.

~~~
Vitaly
a good collection of vim plugins and configs (with an awesome README) can be
found here: <http://github.com/astrails/dotvim>

------
epistemenical
> If you are transitioning from windows, then in order of preference you will
> probably want to use, evim, gvim, vim.

What advantage does console vim have over gvim

~~~
telemachos
Probably "regular" vim goes last in that list because the author assumes
Windows users are unfamiliar with the terminal. But it can be easier to open
vim in the console for something quick or if you're doing something over the
network (say, ssh). For example, I use the terminal often for quick commit
messages or short edits and consistently for Mutt. Regular vim is easier with
Mutt rather than kicking open G/Mvim and then returning to the terminal to
send the mail. (You can automate the right return to focus for the terminal
when you close G/Mvim, but it's still a bit jarring.) For very long edits on a
good connection, I will open sshfs and use M/Gvim, but in general ssh + vim is
simpler.

------
jimmyjim
Now, someone give me the equivalent 'Essential Emacs' link please! =)

~~~
crazydiamond
Please go to the catonmat site. It has cheat sheets for vim, emacs and a bunch
of other useful things.

There's also a ruby gem named "cheat" which has cheatsheets for 100's of
commands and programs. you can access them on your command-line.

